# Will the 8p be the golden age of the A3 in North America?



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

There are a few cars that I have been so obsessed with for a few minutes because of their foreign heritage and how it brought a unique standard to the US car market. I feel like te A3 flying off of the show floors now is watered down compared to what I am driving now. Of course, I lack the MQB advantages in weight and rigidity, plus the amazing refinement of the 3rd generation TSI. But the A3 that hit our shores almost a decade ago meant so much more than just another hatchback. 

This was Europe's day to day family car, so many walks of life using a small 5 door vehicle to cart family, utility, and lifestyle. It wasn't seen as a compact there, like it was here. Here it wa the grown-ups Golf, a window into a luxury compact world that was last seen by the forgotten G20 and Acura Integra GS.

But now it's a sedan, ready to dominate the segment with a high end range of options. An S3 sedan priced near the edge of it's torsion powered S4 sibling and the tease of an RS priced at god knows how much. Let's not forget a convertable. But no where in sight is that hot hatch in a button down shirt with cargo shorts, we left that image in Europe. Gone the way of the original IS300 and it's subtle JDM spirit. Gone the way of the first Acura TSX that reminded us what we lost when the US and JDM accord parted ways. Gone the way of Infiniti's M45, sporting a mid sized gangster look, with a gnarly Q45 drivetrain. These were all cars that gave us a taste of how things were in their native lands before being "Americanized" for a broad audience. 

So now when I see 3.2 quattro, or the yellow custom order in my neighbourhood, I give a smile and a look that says "you've got something special, don't let it go". 

Sorry for the rant, I love the new A3 for it's styling and performanc. But it just doesn't make me as excited as mine still does.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Agreed.

Funny that everyone compares the new A3 to the B5 A4. I think that years from now, the 8P will have that same status that the B5 has - a special place in the hearts of Audi aficionados.


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Funny that everyone compares the new A3 to the B5 A4. I think that years from now, the 8P will have that same status that the B5 has - a special place in the hearts of Audi aficionados.


Exactly, and there isn't an "unliked" 8P. FWD models still have the heart of a GTI, VR kids have an option, and the 2.0Tq is excellent all around, especially here in Canada. 

The 1.8T buyers in the new generation aren't SOL though, they are still s-Tronic and can hit close to S3 power on a tune.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

One of my favorite things about the 8P A3, was when people approached me and asked "what kind of car is that?" Or " I didnt know they sold those here".

I don't think the MQB folks will get that pleasure. Which sucks since their beautiful cars.


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

AUDI EH3 said:


> One of my favorite things about the 8P A3, was when people approached me and asked "what kind of car is that?" Or " I didnt know they sold those here".
> 
> I don't think the MQB folks will get that pleasure. Which sucks since their beautiful cars.


I feel ya on this :thumbup: The new A3 is beautiful, but it has such a different character than the 8P A3.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Cajetan said:


> There are a few cars that I have been so obsessed with for a few minutes because of their foreign heritage and how it brought a unique standard to the US car market. I feel like te A3 flying off of the show floors now is watered down compared to what I am driving now. Of course, I lack the MQB advantages in weight and rigidity, plus the amazing refinement of the 3rd generation TSI. But the A3 that hit our shores almost a decade ago meant so much more than just another hatchback.
> 
> This was Europe's day to day family car, so many walks of life using a small 5 door vehicle to cart family, utility, and lifestyle. It wasn't seen as a compact there, like it was here. Here it wa the grown-ups Golf, a window into a luxury compact world that was last seen by the forgotten G20 and Acura Integra GS.
> 
> ...




This perfectly sums up my emotions about what Audi did to the A3. 

I have seen a new MQB A3 sedan in the wild and it just doesn't excite me. It's just another sedan on American roads. Hell, I still get people asking what year my car is or what kind of Audi it is. I bought a European car because I wanted exactly that, a European car. Not a watered down, Americanized imitation of a European car. If I wanted an American car I would have bought one. I have test driven the A3 sedan 2.0T Quattro and while it was a fun drive, I was itching to get back into my car. There is cool factor that the A3 sportback has that the new A3 sedan does not have. The 8p A3 was unapologetically European and that is what I love about my car. :thumbup: 


The masses can have their A3 sedan. As for me, I want my sportback Audi. If you want to keep refusing offering what I want, then I will gladly take my money elsewhere. :wave:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I agree with everyone :vampire:

I, hopefully, can maintain mine for at least another 6 years, maybe by that time Audi will have come to their senses.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JDBVR6 said:


> I have seen a new MQB A3 sedan in the wild and it just doesn't excite me. It's just another sedan on American roads. I bought a European car because I wanted exactly that, a European car. Not a watered down, Americanized imitation of a European car.


Same here. I wanted a true german car, not an American car built by Germans. The only thing that excites me for the new A3 are the exterior lights. 



azoceanblue said:


> I agree with everyone :vampire:
> 
> I, hopefully, can maintain mine for at least another 6 years, maybe by that time Audi will have come to their senses.


I'm also trying to hang with mine for years to come, and by then hopefully there will be some better offerings from Audi. I worry that this is their new future direction though, americanized german wannabe cars :/


----------



## ssaylor (Jul 16, 2006)

If the sportbamck is your thing, you might reserve judgement until you see the new 2016 A3 TDI that arrives in the US next summer (along with the E-tron A3). I's a damn good looking version of the 8P with all Audi''s latest technology. Sure, no Quattro and it's an oil burner but that TDI is quite an engine. I drove a new A3 TDI sedan just to see how it performs and I was surprised. Never owned a diesel before but have my name on the list for one of the 2016 Sportback TDIs.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ssaylor said:


> If the sportbamck is your thing, you might reserve judgement until you see the new 2016 A3 TDI that arrives in the US next summer (along with the E-tron A3). I's a damn good looking version of the 8P with all Audi''s latest technology. Sure, no Quattro and it's an oil burner but that TDI is quite an engine. I drove a new A3 TDI sedan just to see how it performs and I was surprised. Never owned a diesel before but have my name on the list for one of the 2016 Sportback TDIs.


This is true, it is still coming, but kinda missed the point. 

The 8P wasn't brought here as an americanized Audi, it was brought here as a pure euro, not changed or diluted to suite the masses of North America. Pure, fantastic and awesome. 

Fun fact, the 8P was originally designed in 2001, but first released in europe in 2003... So essentially its a 13 year old design that is holding its age extremely well.


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Ponto said:


> This is true, it is still coming, but kinda missed the point.
> 
> The 8P wasn't brought here as an americanized Audi, it was brought here as a pure euro, not changed or diluted to suite the masses of North America. Pure, fantastic and awesome.
> 
> Fun fact, the 8P was originally designed in 2001, but first released in europe in 2003... So essentially its a 13 year old design that is holding its age extremely well.


I had no idea about the heritage of the A3.






I am now even more in love with my car.


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

TOYPAJ said:


> I had no idea about the heritage of the A3.
> I am now even more in love with my car.


Throw back picture to 2003


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

AUDI EH3 said:


> Throw back picture to 2003


Throw back to early U.S. model with the much hated potato slicer rims:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Throw back to early U.S. model with the much hated potato slicer rims:


shudddder.

Worst rims evar


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Gary Telaak on the A3 8P design:

According to Gary Telaak, who is responsible for the exterior design of the five-door A3, his objective was to create "the sporty proportions of a coupe"—as in the Audi TT, in particular—"along with the flexibility of a five-door." One version of a five-door is, of course, the station wagon. But Telaak says that a typical station wagon is usually derived from the three-box design of a sedan, that is created, in effect, by simply extending the roofline. So the station wagon (1) has a long rear overhang and (2) three side windows that are approximately the same size. But for the A3, the rear overhang is shortened and there are what amounts to two-and-a-half size windows instead of three. "The architecture of the rear end, with its very fast lean-forward tailgate and rear window, is something we find on many of our Avants," Telaak says. "We push the rear forward and this makes the car look compact and agile." Also, note on the side view how the beltline is comparatively high. Telaak describes this as being "one third cabin and two thirds body," the effect of which is to "make the car look very strong."

When examined from the front, the low, grounded stance becomes evident. Telaak notes that one of the issues of five-doors is that they appear to be high, something that they wanted to avoid. So they've designed wide, TT-like, shoulders. The lower end of the grille is lifted to add more width, and there are lower air intakes flanked by fog lamps which, Telaak says, "Brings the power down to the street, to the wheels, to emphasize how well this car is positioned to the road."

About the rear he says, "I find this to be almost the most attractive part of the car. It shows a very, very fresh and dynamic design." Once again, the shoulders are emphasized. The lines from the A-pillars run all the way back to find the rear window. Telaak says that they've tried to provide a more three-dimensional look to the rear (rather than a flat plane); he points to the chamfer on the lid of the trunk as an example.

Article


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Best description ever. 



> Anyone who looks at the new Audi A3 3.2 DSG and sees an overpriced economy car should not be allowed to play with Rottweiler puppies.



From here: http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2006/02/audi-a3-32-dsg/ :thumbup::thumbup:

More of the article.. Such a good write lol. 

Fire-up the A3's 3.2-liter six and it's clear the Germans have re-lit the pilot light under the hot hatch genre. The A3's powerplant marries a soft burble to a horny zizz; like a banker and a showgirl itching to strip naked, jump under the hood and put the pro back into in procreative. As you pull away, the A3's torquey powerplant confirms the impression: objects in your rear view mirror will soon be further than they appear. At first, the Audi's steering seems a bit vague and the brakes a touch touchy– but that's only because you're not going fast enough. Right foot rectification tightens-up the controls and unleashes the dogs of driving.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> shudddder.
> 
> Worst rims evar


Yup. Those are callled Excaliburs. Those were the stock wheels on my car and had them for less than 2 weeks. One couldn't even sell those for $300 since they're so ugly. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Great thread! I love my car and would never go to the sedan version. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Great thread! I love my car and would never go to the sedan version. :beer:


Agreed!! 

I know I am going to have this car for quite a while. Plus I love you guys..... :sly:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Agreed!!
> 
> I know I am going to have this car for quite a while. Plus I love you guys..... :sly:


Group hug.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I luv this car too... I will have it till it blows up on me 


and ... I will never own a sedan


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

I work near the Air Force base in Dover and have a front euro plate on my car. Many times I'm asked if I'm in the Air Force and if I importrd my car. It's debadged (still has rings) most people don't know what it is and a lot will ask. I like that. 
It gets more questons than my 986 does.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> Yup. Those are callled Excaliburs. Those were the stock wheels on my car and had them for less than 2 weeks. One couldn't even sell those for $300 since they're so ugly. :laugh:


ill sell mine for 299


----------



## ssaylor (Jul 16, 2006)

*Throw forward to 2015!*

I'm pretty sure Audi will bring back the 2.0T after they sell out the e-tron and 2.0 TDI allotment for next year - before any are even produced! 

I'm in line for the first up, however it comes.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

It's amazing how little they changed the side profile of the new A3 sportback lol.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm chiming in a bit late on this, but, really, I love this car, for multiple reasons. I've had hatchbacks before, I had one of the very first Mazda3's in AZ the day the dealership got them, literally bought it off the truck. I loved that car, the non-turbo 2.3 engine was fast, it was small, agile and fun to drive, but I needed something a bit bigger, moved through a Lancer GTS to a MK2 TT for a year to get introduced to Audi and then picked up the A3.

I love the car, one of the major reasons is right here, there's a strong community behind it, so if something goes wrong, you don't necessarily need to be bent over a chair at a dealership, you source the parts, confer with message boards and DIYs, tinker and not get in too much trouble with all that because of the amazing support. Never have I owned a car with the backing like that, even on a model that's phased out and been around for the better part of 10 years in the US.

I don't think its just the 8P that makes it the golden age of the A3 in America, its the people who drive it too  :beer:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

We should rename this thread The A3 Sportback Appreciation Thread.


Current A3 sportback owners can post testimonials on the usefulness of their vehicles and comment about what makes them so special. : )


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

JDBVR6 said:


> We should rename this thread The A3 Sportback Appreciation Thread.
> 
> 
> Current A3 sportback owners can post testimonials on the usefulness of their vehicles and comment about what makes them so special. : )


you people really need to get a room


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio1 said:


> you people really need to get a room


You'd like that wouldn't you. 


1. Reason I love this car. It's different and no one knows what it is. 

2. It hauls all sorts of stuff in its booty - 2 Bikes, 2 golf bags, all the related gear and 2 people and still had plenty of room!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

This is now the 8P A3 owners grouplove thread :heart:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Great thread! I love my car and would never go to the sedan version. :beer:





Ponto said:


> Agreed!!
> 
> I know I am going to have this car for quite a while. Plus I love you guys..... :sly:





DG7Projects said:


> Group hug.





2006_A3_2.0T said:


> I luv this car too... I will have it till it blows up on me
> 
> 
> and ... I will never own a sedan





JDBVR6 said:


> We should rename this thread The A3 Sportback Appreciation Thread.
> 
> 
> Current A3 sportback owners can post testimonials on the usefulness of their vehicles and comment about what makes them so special. : )





Ponto said:


> You'd like that wouldn't you.
> 
> 
> 1. Reason I love this car. It's different and no one knows what it is.
> ...





TBomb said:


> This is now the 8P A3 owners grouplove thread :heart:


:heart: :heart: :heart:

:laugh:

opcorn:

:wave:


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

i love my A3 too.

driving it still puts a smile on my face every day.

and whenever i have new people in the car, they love it. this past weekend there were guys oohing and ahhing. special at the spacious feel of the back seat with the glass roof.

they touched the dash, played with the vents. they loved it. 

i really wanted to love the mqb. but it's not practical enough and lacks personality.

i also have fond memories of the G20, Integra and early accords (and the 92 Maxima SE). i had a b13 sentra and it too put a smile on my face.

the 8P is for car guys, the mqb sedan seems like it's for masses looking an affordable status symbol

i'm actually thinking i might trade in my 06 for a '12 or '13 cause there's nothing else out there that turns me on. (except 3 series wagons, a bit)


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I love my 8p sportback because of it's uniqueness. I love the fact that it is an eight year old car that can still turn heads and keep people guessing on what kind of Audi it is. 

I love the fact that the car is unapologetically European in it's design, the way it drives, the way it was built, and the way it handles. The 8p was not neutered and Americanized to please the masses. 

The 8p sportback has a character about it that the A3 sedan does not have. The A3 sedan blends in with the rest of Audi's U.S. line-up (save the allroad). Taking away the sportback design took away what made the A3 special and different from all of the other Audi models. 

I love how my car is a vehicle of many hats, it can be an economical car, a grocery getter, a highway cruiser, a sports car, a utility car and even a family car with room to spare. Ticking all of those boxes will be something the new sedan will have a hard time trying to do. Try putting a full mountain bike or a large mattress into the tiny trunk of the new A3 sedan. :thumbdown: :screwy:

My A3, puts a smile on my face every time I drive it. I love the fact that I drive something different on roads filled with a sea of sedans and SUV's. Getting into my car feels like I am getting a little slice of Germany to enjoy every day. eace: 


Did I mention the A3 is drop dead sexy from a side profile? I want to buy the 8p sportback's designer a beer because the vehicles design is just pure art. The tapering roof line of the sportback successfully signifies the wagon/coupe like design of the car.

My car:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

This was the 8p sportback's concept drawing. Such a successful design and the production a3 was not far off from the original sketch.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

JDBVR6 said:


> Did I mention the A3 is drop dead sexy from a side profile? I want to buy the 8p sportback's designer a beer because the vehicles design is just pure art. The tapering roof line of the sportback successfully signifies the wagon/coupe like design of the car.


Exactly. The lines on the sportback just look right. The sedan has lines that just don't quite match up. Not as badly as the random swooshes of some BMW models, but they just don't seem to go quite the right direction or curve at quite the right place.

I get the impression that the sportback was designed by engineering types and the sedan was designed by marketing types.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

JDBVR6 said:


> This was the 8p sportback's concept drawing. Such a successful design and the production a3 was not far off from the original sketch.


wow I like it, specially the first draw, it looks so pre-facelift


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

JDBVR6 said:


> This was the 8p sportback's concept drawing. Such a successful design and the production a3 was not far off from the original sketch.


Where can I get 24" wheels like those?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

beckermanex said:


> Where can I get 24" wheels like those?


http://ezrims4rent.com/ :laugh:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

TBomb said:


> http://ezrims4rent.com/ :laugh:


rent a wheel :what: never seen something like that lolz


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> rent a wheel :what: never seen something like that lolz


Haha yeah, there are rentawheel places all over here...which explains why I see so many POS $500 Caprices donked out on 26" wheels driving around :screwy:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

[SUB]I don't hate the Excaliburs...[/SUB]


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Pics I found from the original 2005 Audi A3 launch event in California. Brings back a few memories. 












I remember seeing the A3 at the Houston Auto Show back in 2005 and I thought it was an awesome looking machine.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Fun fact. 

Back in 2002/2003 I lived in Denmark my host family had a sweet 2 door A3 in a wicked gold color. I thought that thing was bad ass, and I wasn't even that much of a car guy then. 

Fast forward to 2007 I buy my old GTi and god the mod bug, changed me forever. Then not even sure what it was, but somehow I got to looking at A3's and just loved them. 

I had actually forgot all about my host family's A3 that I went on a few sweet road trips in over there, but now it all makes sense as to why I had to have an A3. Best car ever. 

Between my 2 A3's Since October of 2012 I have put on 65,000km of seat time and climbing fast. opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

The a3 is a great example of good engineering mated to a damn sexy design. It has the utility of a wagon, with the sexiness of a sports car. That is a very hard combination to pull off in today's automobile choices. Sure, you can get a Subaru wagon, but then you look like a soccer mom hauling around the kids and the groceries. Or, you can get the GTI platform, but then you look like you just graduated from high school, or are still in it. 

The a3 offers the best of both worlds. It is refined, yet practical. Hard to do, but Audi pulled it off brilliantly.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Or, you can get the GTI platform, but then you look like you just graduated from high school, or are still in it.


While I agree that the GTI looks less mature than the A3, I wouldn't go as far as saying it looks like a high schooler's car. It's still rather minimalist in design with a lot of understated features. I would say it's more a long the lines of a young professional who was thought rice was cool back when they were in HS.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

BeeAlk said:


> While I agree that the GTI looks less mature than the A3, I wouldn't go as far as saying it looks like a high schooler's car. It's still rather minimalist in design with a lot of understated features. I would say it's more a long the lines of a young professional who was thought rice was cool back when they were in HS.




It certainly isn't a poorly designed car. The GTI is still probably the hottest hatch on the market, I was just saying that it seems geared toward a younger market, like 20 somethings or younger. I put a lot of thought into getting one when I was in the market, but the upscale look of the a3 was what swayed my decision.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Any of you guys here have this?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Any of you guys here have this?


I wish..... where'd you get it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

npace said:


> I wish..... where'd you get it?


We had them made in 2008. Former forum member (SprintA3) did graphic design and had them printed.

Trying to find original post...


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> The a3 is a great example of good engineering mated to a damn sexy design. It has the utility of a wagon, with the sexiness of a sports car. That is a very hard combination to pull off in today's automobile choices. Sure, you can get a Subaru wagon, but then you look like a soccer mom hauling around the kids and the groceries. Or, you can get the GTI platform, but then you look like you just graduated from high school, or are still in it.
> 
> The a3 offers the best of both worlds. It is refined, yet practical. Hard to do, but Audi pulled it off brilliantly.


• Great platform for tuning
• Aftermarket support, online forum
• Practicality (I helped transport my friends 55" flat screen TV easily when I helped him move)
• Doesn't make you feel weird when you start having gray hairs


----------



## joesturbo (Jul 19, 1999)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Or, you can get the GTI platform, but then you look like you just graduated from high school, or are still in it.


I know opinions are like [email protected] holes... however the unique thing about a GTi - I know executives and VP's making half a mill who drive them and down to the least paid people. In general the GTI spans across more economic scales than any car I have seen - because it is a drivers car and the heritage.


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

I love the GTI. My first VW was a mk IV golf 1.8. Trust me, I loved my car, and didn't care how I was perceived as far as age and what I drove. In many ways, I still don't. I'd still say that when I'm in my later years, the GTI probably wouldn't be what I'm going to buy either as a daily, or as something to park in the garage and drive on Sundays. Might still be in the VW family, but I'm thinking Porsche, Audi R8, who knows. I know it's going to be fast as hell and handle like a ninja (not rice):laugh:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> but I'm thinking Porsche, Audi R8, who knows.


We're all thinking the same thing, bud.. :laugh:


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

I've been smitten since 4/05:

(not really sure what my skinny former self was trying to steal out of that box!)










I got a little fed up with my '06 and it's issues and sold it after the AC went and I didn't get any love. Tried a few other things (B5, V70R) and came crawling back once they came to their senses and brought a turbo/quattro combo. It's still the best option for me in the US, closest thing I'd consider right now is a V60. BUT... I'm not gonna lie, they come with an MQB sportback that's not diesel/hybrid and I'm GONE. :laugh:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I got a little fed up with my '06 and it's issues and sold it after the AC went and I didn't get any love. Tried a few other things (B5, V70R) and came crawling back once they came to their senses and brought a turbo/quattro combo. It's still the best option for me in the US, closest thing I'd consider right now is a V60. BUT... I'm not gonna lie, they come with an MQB sportback that's not diesel/hybrid and I'm GONE. :laugh:[/QUOTE]

I see your new A3 from time to time in Billerica. Looks pretty good.:thumbup:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll give someone two internet beers if they can find a U.S. spec A3 commercial for the old sportback. I have searched on YouTube for several minutes and cannot find any U.S. A3 sportback commercials. The majority of the ads are all European.  


How can Audi blame the 8p sportback for low sales volume when it looks like they never even attempted to advertise the damn thing in America. :banghead: :banghead: Yet, I have already seen three commercials for the new A3 sedan this morning. It's almost like Audi wanted the sportback to fail in the U.S. They are currently doing the same thing to the allroad. When was the last time you saw a commercial for the allroad? Hell, when was the last time you saw an allroad in an Audi commercial? :sly: :facepalm: 

If you ask me, Audi is intentionally setting up the Avants to fail as an excuse to bring more CUV/SUV's, which have higher profit margins.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Better late then never: 2010


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Seems like a good spot to repost these:


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

Well this thread just inspired me to keep my 2012 A3! thanks for bringing back the love I had when I first bought her! Now to go clean her and buy new wheels that i've been wanting for a while! Anyone in Dallas, or else where if you want to pay for shipping, want some used (curb rub on all 4) Titanium Wheels and Conti DW tires with maybe 5k on them? 

PM for more details. These are the wheels I'm talking about, just not my wheels:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

even trade for 3.2Q Excellent Caliber Wheels?




OriginalBeast said:


> Well this thread just inspired me to keep my 2012 A3! thanks for bringing back the love I had when I first bought her! Now to go clean her and buy new wheels that i've been wanting for a while! Anyone in Dallas, or else where if you want to pay for shipping, want some used (curb rub on all 4) Titanium Wheels and Conti DW tires with maybe 5k on them?
> 
> PM for more details. These are the wheels I'm talking about, just not my wheels:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Better late then never: 2010




Okay, so one freaking commercial for the A3 sportback after what..........an eight year product cycle????? 


I'll bet when the new MQB TDI sportback comes out, Audi won't bother to advertise it as well. Audi will dump money into advertising the sedan and the cabriolet, then come back and say to us _"There is just not a business case for the sportback in the U.S."_  :banghead:


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

JDBVR6 said:


> Okay, so one freaking commercial for the A3 sportback after what..........an eight year product cycle?????
> 
> 
> I'll bet when the new MQB TDI sportback comes out, Audi won't bother to advertise it as well. Audi will dump money into advertising the sedan and the cabriolet, then come back and say to us when _"There is just not a business case for the sportback in the U.S."_  :banghead:



As I stated earlier, I believe that Audi of America wants the avants to fail in America so they can make larger profits off of SUV's and CUV's.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

JDBVR6 said:


> As I stated earlier, I believe that Audi of America wants the avants to fail in America so they can make larger profits off of SUV's and CUV's.


If this is what AoA actually wanted, why would they even bring them over and offer them here? Wouldn't it be easier and make more sense to just not offer the sportbacks/avants and push just the sedans and utes? I don't think their desire is to have them fail, their marketing team just doesn't want to invest in a relatively weak segment. 

I think the problem is that for a long time Americans tended to associate wagons with moms, therefor having a wagon would be GAAAAAAAY. The people who like and want wagons will look at all their options regardless of any advertising on mainstream outlets. 

Think about all of the American branded station wagons in the past couple of decades. They're all hideous, lack any real style, and were essentially lower minivans. 

I think with the onset of all the hybrids, EVs, and aero cars in the past 10 years, the wagon/hatch style has become a more acceptable, even _desired_, design in America. I think once the a3 sportback hits the US it will be a huge hit, as long as it's offered in trims that _most_ people will want. 


I could be completely wrong about all of this. This is just my take on things.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> If this is what AoA actually wanted, why would they even bring them over and offer them here? Wouldn't it be easier and make more sense to just not offer the sportbacks/avants and push just the sedans and utes? I don't think their desire is to have them fail, their marketing team just doesn't want to invest in a relatively weak segment.
> 
> I think the problem is that for a long time Americans tended to associate wagons with moms, therefor having a wagon would be GAAAAAAAY. The people who like and want wagons will look at all their options regardless of any advertising on mainstream outlets.
> 
> ...




Most Americans are way too fixated on image. Hell, most so called SUV's are just raised station wagons. The Q7 is a raised station wagon, imo. If you take it's side profile and put it next to an a4 avant/ allroad, the profiles are almost the same.  The Q3 is just a chunkier, uglier, slightly raised, worse handling A3 sportback with no real off-road capability. :facepalm: 


Anyways, back on topic. I found this image of an 8v sportback with the titanium package. So much want!! 











The 2015 RS3 sportback looks badass. eace:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

JDBVR6 said:


> Most *Americans are way too fixated on image*. Hell, most so called SUV's are just raised station wagons. The Q7 is a raised station wagon, imo. If you take it's side profile and put it next to an a4 avant/ allroad, the profiles are almost the same.  The Q3 is just a chunkier, uglier, slightly raised, worse handling A3 sportback with no real off-road capability. :facepalm:


Not for nothin' but isn't this why we all drive audis instead of vws? Just sayin'


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

npace said:


> Not for nothin' but isn't this why we all drive audis instead of vws? Just sayin'


No.

I do appreciate the more mature image of Audi, especially since my age could be considered "more mature". But I would probably have bought a 4 door GTI if it was available at the time I purchased my A3.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> No.
> 
> I do appreciate the more mature image of Audi, especially since my age could be considered "more mature". But I would probably have bought a 4 door GTI if it was available at the time I purchased my A3.


I am on the same page as this. 

But Audi's do have a general image themselves. Not your average econo car.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

getting close to a milestone that not a lot of A3 has achieved...yet.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tiptronic said:


> getting close to a milestone that not a lot of A3 has achieved...yet.


200k?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

tiptronic said:


> getting close to a milestone that not a lot of A3 has achieved...yet.


10k miles without having to add motor oil?
20k miles without something breaking?
100k miles without torn cv boots?
100k miles without peeling switches?
100k miles without a broken open sky latch?
100k miles without getting an annoying rattle?
100k miles without cam follower failing?
100k miles without thermostat failing?
100k miles without PCV system failing?
100k miles without carbon buildup needing cleaning?
100k miles without coil packs failing?
100k miles without A/C system failing?
100k miles without engine mounts failing?
100k miles without an oil leak?
100k miles without a coolant leak?
1k miles without loving your car anyway?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well if these were KM for myself. 

10k miles without having to add motor oil? -* Check*
20k miles without something breaking? - *Check*
100k miles without torn cv boots? - *Check* Torn at 135k
100k miles without peeling switches? - *Check* Replaced anyways at 145k
100k miles without a broken open sky latch? - *Check* 
100k miles without getting an annoying rattle? - *Check* 
100k miles without cam follower failing? - *Check* Silly 2L's
100k miles without thermostat failing? *Check* 
100k miles without PCV system failing? 
100k miles without carbon buildup needing cleaning? *Check* Silly 2L's
100k miles without coil packs failing? Replaced under warranty in 2010
100k miles without A/C system failing? *Check* 
100k miles without engine mounts failing? *Check* - Replaced puck mount anyways at 135k
100k miles without an oil leak? Does loose drain plug count? 
100k miles without a coolant leak? *Check* 
1k miles without loving your car anyway? Not sure I follow, I always love my car.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Well if these were KM for myself.
> 
> 100k miles without cam follower failing? - *Check* Silly 2L's


Not so fast. That's only the TFSI.

Also.... 100,000 miles without sucking a bolt off the road into the engine?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Not so fast. That's only the TFSI.
> 
> Also.... 100,000 miles without sucking a bolt off the road into the engine?


lol sigh no le check.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JDBVR6 said:


> Most Americans are way too fixated on image. Hell, most so called SUV's are just raised station wagons. The Q7 is a raised station wagon, imo. If you take it's side profile and put it next to an a4 avant/ allroad, the profiles are almost the same.  The Q3 is just a chunkier, uglier, slightly raised, worse handling A3 sportback with no real off-road capability. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Anyways, back on topic. I found this image of an 8v sportback with the titanium package. So much want!!
> ...


I know this sounds crazy and maybe it's just wishful thinking but my gut tells me that we may actually see a sportback RS3 in North America in the next couple of years.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I know this sounds crazy and maybe it's just wishful thinking but my gut tells me that we may actually see a sportback RS3 in North America in the next couple of years.


I've had that same wishful thinking. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

ceese said:


> I know this sounds crazy and maybe it's just wishful thinking but my gut tells me that we may actually see a sportback RS3 in North America in the next couple of years.





Ponto said:


> I've had that same wishful thinking.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


same here. I would love to upgrade to one in 6ish years.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> same here. I would love to upgrade to one in 6ish years.


I'll be ready in about 4 or 5 years. :thumbup:


----------

